# Standsted Express promotional code?



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Dear forum members,

my girlfriend will be going to London in mid July. As she is going to take the Stansted Express and wanted to make an online reservation I was wondering if any of you happens to have a promotional code to make things a little cheaper. Your help is very appreciated.


Best regards

ccffm1

Oops, sorry for the typo. It should be Stansted Express, of course.


----------

